
Report: 12" MacBook powered by Apple Silicon in 2020 - tosh
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/31/12-inch-macbook-apple-silicon-this-year/
======
gigatexal
Would reportedly look the same as the 2016 MacBook that got discontinued.
Lame! I want an edge to edge screen.

